# HTPC keyboards like the Logitech diNovo Mini



## TheJERK (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone used the Logitech diNovo Mini or have an opinion on any other keyboards that may be good for a HTPC?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have one, and I loved it for the first 2 weeks, that is, until the most used "left click,ok" button stopped working. I havent returned it or traded it in yet, but I am going to get another.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I use the diNovo Edge, and I like it a lot. I specifically wanted 3 things:

- Bluetooth
- Integrated Mouse Control (so that a separate mouse wasn't required for minor mousing)
- Relatively compact size

The Edge was the first keyboard that met all of these requirements, and I've been a fan and user of Logitech products for almost 2 decades, so I didn't feel like I was risking much. Logitech apparently had some issues with earlier Bluetooth attempts, but the Edge works as advertised.

Because it's for an HTPC, it isn't used for hours at a time, but I doubt that would be a problem. The keys are mostly short-stroke, almost laptop-style, but plenty comfortable to type on. I'm not generally a big fan of touchpads, preferring a traditional mouse, but since this keyboard was going to be primarily used from the couch, I wanted either a trackball or touchpad integrated. That way I didn't need to deal with a second device that would get lost in the couch or stepped on, or need room on the couch surface to work. Any heavy mouse-work is done remotely via Remote Desktop, so I just needed something for the occasional light webbrowsing or app launching, and the Edge does fine for that. My only complaint is that the software doesn't support disabling touchpad double-clicking, which I always disable on the laptop. But since the touchpad is on the side, it isn't as big a problem, and I can live with it.

It is very nice having the touch-sensitive volume and mute on the keyboard, and it looks fantastic in operation, though I'd have preferred blue lights to match all the other HTPC gear. The transport controls are the same keys as the function keys, with the transport labels only lighting up when the Function button is pressed, being invisible otherwise. It makes the transport controls a little less easy to use, but saves keyboard clutter, so it goes both ways.

It isn't *perfect*, but it's the closest thing I've found to what I consider perfect, and is "right" in all of the most important ways. My single biggest complaint is the high cost, but you get what you pay for, and the Edge is pretty nice.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I have an Auravision Wireless Presenter keyboard with a built-in trackball. The trackball and mouse buttons are on opposite top corners where your thumbs fall, making it very easy to use them when holding it (as you would when walking around as a speaker). I don't think they make them any more, but they are probably around on eBay. I like it because of the trackball. It's a bit large; about the size of a laptop keyboard, and it;s not backlit. But it does feel fairly solid.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I went with a Logitech keyboard made for PS3s. Bluetooth, integrated mouse, thin, and very affordable. It may not be customized for a HTPC but it does what I need it to do.

http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1236617063&sr=8-1


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know that existed. Given that it's $90 cheaper than what I got, I'd have given it strong consideration if I were doing it again.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Excellent thread and info! I have been thinking about purchasing one of these, and hooking my Mac Mini to my big screen. Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## TheJERK (Oct 20, 2006)

I've had the diNovo Edge for close to 2 years. No problems with it so far. In fact I love it. I liked the looks of the diNovo mini and was hoping that it was small enough (wife approved) for the living room. 

I must say that the Logitech PS3 keyboard does look very nice for the price. 
Amazons reviews were 4 outa 5 stars. Looks like they are complaining about Logitech neglecting to put L1 L2 L3 R1 R2 R3 buttons on the keyboard. But for a HTPC it would work I quess.


----------



## TheJERK (Oct 20, 2006)

Another idea I had is for owners of XBOX360's. The controllers with the Xbox 360 Text Messaging Kit added to them. I was wondering if this would be a viable option.

Xbox 360 Chatpad and Controller.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

We have two of these. They work great. Batteries seem to last forever and are comfortable to hold.

http://www.adesso.com/products_detail.asp?productid=336


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

durl said:


> I went with a Logitech keyboard made for PS3s. Bluetooth, integrated mouse, thin, and very affordable. It may not be customized for a HTPC but it does what I need it to do.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1236617063&sr=8-1


I have this keyboard and haven't used it on my PS3.

I also have the Bluetooth USB module from Rocketfish that I don't use. Would this work with the Logitech PS3 keyboard?


----------

